# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  TRT not working anymore. HRT?

## sickdog

I have been on TRT for about 7 years and the effects are gone. Should I try HRT instead?

----------


## pepous

Do you have some numbers? Hormone levels?

This can happen due to various of reasons ...

----------

